# الى كل المسؤلين عن المشتريات بالفنادق والمستشفيات والموسسات العامه والخاصه



## نسيم عوض (17 يوليو 2013)

:sm3:السلام للتوريدات الفندقيه
افضل شركه يونيفورم فى مصر (18 ش اسراء المهندسين – ميدان لبنان – المهندسين - موبايل 01223182572 – 01118689995 )
أحسن شركه توريدات فى مصر (18 ش اسراء المهندسين – ميدان لبنان – المهندسين - موبايل 01118689995 – 01118689995 )
تختص الشركه فى توريد الملبوسات فى شتى المجالات : ـ 
المستشفيات (عمال وملابس طبيه ) – المعامل – الصيدليات – العيادات – المراكز الطبيه – الفنادق – المطاعم – البواخر – مراكز الصيانه – الشركات الصناعيه – شركات الصيانه – شركات البترول – الشركات الخداميه – المصانع – السوبر ماركت – الشركات الغذائيه – شركات الأمن – التوكيلات – معارض السيارات – معارض مختلفه – المحلات التجاريه - الجامعات الخاصه .
أعمال المفروشات ( ملايه – كيس مخده – لحاف فيبر – مخده فيبر – بطانيه صوف – بطانيه اكليريك – مراتب بجميع أنواعها .... الخ ) وبريات ( برانس – فوط – بشاكير ) 
ستائربأنواعها
مفارش بأنواعها 
كل ما يختص السيفتى من ملابس ومعدات 
معدات وأدوات نظافه وجميع أنواع الترولى الداخلى 
وكل ذلك بما يناسب كل منشأه من حيث طبيعة العمل وما يقتضديه من استخدام الخامات المناسبه والألوان الملائمه .
هذا كله فى أطار التنفيذ والتسعير الملائم جدا الذى يسمح لنا بالمنافسه الحقيقيه وكذلك التنفيذ فى وقت قياسى الذى يتيح لكم الأعتماد علينا فى المواقف الطارءه المختلفه .
[email protected]


----------

